# Some questions about first lesson?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

go do lesson...have fun...ride as much as possible this season...this will give some ideas and references for discussions on gear and technique.

over the off season, watch vids of learnin, read, and watch for gear. consider SA vids and/or snomie/Jed

Buy boots first and read and understand this

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html

if you get board bindings can go used, get intermediate stuff

then go to back yard with gear on and hop and jump around

do squats, balance stuff...watch more learnin vids

save yo money, buy season's pass...go have moar fun

REPEAT


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I can echo what wrath is saying and wanted to add in snowprofessor on youtube. They have pretty good beginner videos.

And get off the bunny slope at Cambelbak. Everyone goes on the greens and blues as beginners anyways so be careful out there.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> go do lesson...have fun...ride as much as possible this season...this will give some ideas and references for discussions on gear and technique.
> 
> over the off season, watch vids of learnin, read, and watch for gear. consider SA vids and/or snomie/Jed
> 
> ...


This. This is what I will do. I might even go one other day this week. (I'll avoid weekends, and all their craziness, for now)



ekb18c said:


> I can echo what wrath is saying and wanted to add in snowprofessor on youtube. They have pretty good beginner videos.
> 
> And get off the bunny slope at Cambelbak. Everyone goes on the greens and blues as beginners anyways so be careful out there.


We'll see. If I feel comfortable enough, I might try one of the blues.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

skating experience will def help...no need to plan all this lalala, just go out there, have fun, see if you like it and don't damage yourself too much. got some skate wristguards? bring em...


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

CassMT said:


> skating experience will def help...no need to plan all this lalala, just go out there, have fun, see if you like it and don't damage yourself too much. got some skate wristguards? bring em...


Actually I don't. I'm a little ashamed to admit it, but I was one of those idiots who never bought any safety equipment(my wrists wish I had guards) and just tried not to fall. Luckily I never rode any big features.

All this skate talk actually brings up another question. I skate regular, mostly cause everyone else I knew did, and I never thought to try any different. But I found some of those "footedness tests" and every time I've tried them, it comes out as goofy. Should I change, or just go with my skate stance?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Can't help you with what to expect from a first/beginner lesson as I never had one, but the staff there is professional and friendly. Consider tipping your instructor if you enjoyed the lesson.

There's a bunny hill you can take to lifts on the other side of the mtn from the main base area so I've been on that one (looker's left). It's wide and open with a gentle slope. Don't know how it compares to the bunny hills near the learning area however (looker's right).

As already mentioned, ride as much as you can before the season ends. You'll have that much more experience for the start of next season.



ThredJack said:


> This. This is what I will do. I might even go one other day this week. (I'll avoid weekends, and all their craziness, for now)
> 
> We'll see. If I feel comfortable enough, I might try one of the blues.


I may go Thurs. Shoot me a PM if you'll be there. I'd be happy to take a couple runs with you, especially if you want to try one of the blues.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ThredJack said:


> All this skate talk actually brings up another question. I skate regular, mostly cause everyone else I knew did, and I never thought to try any different. But I found some of those "footedness tests" and every time I've tried them, it comes out as goofy. Should I change, or just go with my skate stance?


perennial hot topic question.. you gotta feel it out, some ppl skate goofy and board reg, and vice versa. i'd probably start off with your skate stance, and if you find yourself feelong more natural fakie just switch it around real quick


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

CassMT said:


> perennial hot topic question.. you gotta feel it out, some ppl skate goofy and board reg, and vice versa. i'd probably start off with your skate stance, and if you find yourself feelong more natural fakie just switch it around real quick


That's a good idea. Though for some reason, when I imagine myself riding, I'm always riding goofy. But that probably doesn't matter. I mean, if imagination counted I'd have won gold in Sochi, not Sage.:laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh ya...forgot...first...NOW...learn how to fall...I'd imagine you kind of do since you skate...but...refer to this recent thread

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/we...ers/134802-beginners-timeline-expectancy.html


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, I'd consider today a success. I sucked, but I had fun. The lesson was at 10 am, and then I stayed out until almost 6 pm. I will try and go back at least once more before they close. In fact I want to go back tomorrow, if I feel up to it.

On my way down the mountain coming home, I decided to check out The Loft(Ski and Snowboard shop). Even splurged, and bought a used pair of 32 boots for $20, And a used K2 Brigade board w/ bindings for $150. So no need to save for gear, just a season pass.

I'd say I'm hooked. Now my goal is to tear the bunny slope a new one.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

cool, so were you goofy after all?


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

CassMT said:


> cool, so were you goofy after all?


Yeah. He had me try both. I felt(and did) better goofy, so he kept me that way.

Now if only I could learn to keep my back knee bent, I'd be able to turn without falling....


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

ThredJack said:


> Well, I'd consider today a success. I sucked, but I had fun. The lesson was at 10 am, and then I stayed out until almost 6 pm. I will try and go back at least once more before they close. In fact I want to go back tomorrow, if I feel up to it.
> 
> On my way down the mountain coming home, I decided to check out The Loft(Ski and Snowboard shop). Even splurged, and bought a used pair of 32 boots for $20, And a used K2 Brigade board w/ bindings for $150. So no need to save for gear, just a season pass.
> 
> I'd say I'm hooked. Now my goal is to tear the bunny slope a new one.


Excellent update! If you plan on riding at least 4x in the next 4wks and enjoy that mountain, consider their Value Pass ($199), as it will pay for itself in about 4 trips. If you purchase it now for next season, it's valid now through the end of this season. It's the best season pass deal for the Poconos.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ThredJack said:


> Yeah. He had me try both. I felt(and did) better goofy, so he kept me that way.
> 
> Now if only I could learn to keep my back knee bent, I'd be able to turn without falling....


On the back of the binding there should be a piece that goes up and down called the forward lean. By lowering it, and locking it lower it will force your knee to bend automatically. Helps with initiating turns easier.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> On the back of the binding there should be a piece that goes up and down called the forward lean. By lowering it, and locking it lower it will force your knee to bend automatically. Helps with initiating turns easier.


Really? I'll definitely have to adjust that, thank you!


----------

